# Omfg / CM7...ROIDS for your Tbolt !!!



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Im Just curious as to what people had to say about the differences and or preferences between these two Roms. Both seem to be best in class atm. I have tested the Mr2+ versions of both, any thoughts on kernel and radio choices for the two?


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been using CM7 and love it. OMFG is next on my list of roms to try, but since I have only tried one I can't really try to sway anyone'es opinion. I'm just running nice and stable on CM7 Mr2 with IMO lean kernel.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Both are very solid. OMFGB benefits from a more active developer and nightly versions of the ROM. They are pretty similar feature wise, the God Mode app for OMFGB offers some additional features and downloads which is nice, but it's definitely still a work progress. Stability wise they are very similar. Because of the nightly status of OMFGB, sometimes builds get horribly broken, but xoomdev is always quick to provide a fixed build.


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

I find OMFGB to be a much better experience not only the ROM but with users and developer participation. I find I like some of the features in OMFGB better and really like the speed at which issues are fixed. Battery life and speed are pretty much the same.

OMFGB Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I break stuff all the time.. X( but everrry once in a while I turn a little piece of coal into something shiny.

I'm going to try and be objective. Lol

Both roms telephony source is VERY similar at this point. Signal stability and capabilities should be similar. Stability wise I can't complain about either...I would recommend switching between both because we are both adding features all the time and you never know when something will be around the corner. I do nightlies but I break stuff all the time..then fix it and do a morningly and afternoonly every now and then to fix stuff I break. Slayher puts out a release and it just works. Main thing is...glad you guys have choices its a great phone and choice is good.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> I break stuff all the time.. X( but everrry once in a while I turn a little piece of coal into something shiny.
> 
> I'm going to try and be objective. Lol
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree. They are both very good and pretty equal. Newer features tend to be in omfgb but any given version may have major bugs as well. CM versions tend to have more predictable expectations but releases are less frequent.

At this point, I'd say that if you want to flash the latest and greatest every 2 days, then go with omfgb. If you only want to flash once every 2 weeks, go cm7. If you don't want to flash that often, then go to das Bamf or another Sense rom because AOSP just isn't yet quite there.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

You don't HAVE to flash every few days, haha. I'm loving OMFGB and until there's a MASSIVE update I'm leavin' it be.


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

i gotta ask about OMFGB features. When i loaded it a week ago god mode had only a few options and phone settings werent like cm either. noticed alot of features from cm7 werent there. i realize its not cm but has more been added in since to say the features of both are similar? i noticed both are stable and top notch, just different on features offered.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

RafficaX said:


> i gotta ask about OMFGB features. When i loaded it a week ago god mode had only a few options and phone settings werent like cm either. noticed alot of features from cm7 werent there. i realize its not cm but has more been added in since to say the features of both are similar? i noticed both are stable and top notch, just different on features offered.


At this point, CM Settings blows away God Mode options. Keep in mind that God Mode is brand spanking new while CM Settings has a couple years behind it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

